# Polishing shoes with an electric buffer



## Traditude (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm wondering if an electric buffer, the kind you would use on your car, would work for removing light scuffs on your shoes? Has anyone ever tried it?


----------



## mclean5 (May 16, 2006)

*Interesting!*

I was thining about an orbital sander with a buffing attachment. I look forward to answers from others.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Power tools and fine footwear don't mix. Burn calories not coal and go old-school: Use elbow grease.


----------



## Traditude (Jan 15, 2007)

Sometimes all the elbow grease in the world won't take the fine scratches out of the paint on my car, but a quick touch up with a random orbital works wonders. There are some scuffs that no amount of polish will remove or cover and that's why I'm curious about using a buffer with a nice pad on some of my shoes.


----------



## pengjr (May 5, 2006)

Sharper Image use to sell a stand alone shoe buffer. It was $69.99. I was thinking about buying it, but would like to know other members experiences with electric buffers.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

My thinking is that tried carefully with a new pad it is unlikely to do much damage, although you might have to do both shoes all over to even things out. I'd encourage you to try it, mainly because they are your shoes, not mine, and I'm interested to see if it helps. I too have an orbital auto buffer that gets precious little use. Now if it did shoes...


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

Traditude said:


> Sometimes all the elbow grease in the world won't take the fine scratches out of the paint on my car, but a quick touch up with a random orbital works wonders. There are some scuffs that no amount of polish will remove or cover and that's why I'm curious about using a buffer with a nice pad on some of my shoes.


If the situation's really beyond elbow grease then it's probably not just a scuff but rather a cut, abrasion, or avulsion (divot). Take the shoes to a shop specializing in shoe repair to see what they can do. They typically have specialized power equipment for shining and buffing anyway, though even full recrafting (something you send the shoes back to the manufacturer for) cannot make actual cuts or scrapes in the leather go away.

On the bright side, even a nick here and there won't really wreck a pair of good shoes. I have a pair of Alden calfskin slip-ons that I call my "hard luck" shoes as I've managed to put about four sizeable divots, cuts, or scrapes on these poor gunboats. They've been recrafted by Alden yet those wounds can't be removed (one is an avulsion about half the size of a dime). Yet with avid polishing via elbow grease and lots of Meltonian shoe cream they look great. Someone would pretty much have to drop to the ground next to my feet and inspect them closely to see any of the damage I've inadvertently done to these shoes over the years.


----------



## johnjack11 (Oct 13, 2006)

Just be gentle with it, the more heavy duty buffers can remove a finish if they are applied with too much pressure, or if the incorrect pad is used!


----------



## seismichippo (Jan 2, 2007)

*I wouldn't recommend it...*

Back in a former life (high school) I was fortunate to work in a cobbler's shop. We used horsehair brushes that spun on what was basically a lathe to polish shoes. They worked great for the hardier leathers and finish, but would have near disasterous results with finer leathers and finishes.

The problem was the heat generated by the speed of the brush. It was easy to burn and strip some of the finer finishes. My boss had to bail my butt out of a couple of blunders. I learned quickly that the best way to polish the more delicate leathers was by hand.

Just my $0.02.
Cheers,
Sean


----------



## gng8 (Aug 5, 2005)

I used to have a small electric buffer made for shoes and would sure like to have it again. It had one brush with bristles and one with buffing pads. I think it was made by "Ronson."


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

seismichippo said:


> Back in a former life (high school) I was fortunate to work in a cobbler's shop. We used horsehair brushes that spun on what was basically a lathe to polish shoes. They worked great for the hardier leathers and finish, but would have near disasterous results with finer leathers and finishes.
> 
> The problem was the heat generated by the speed of the brush. It was easy to burn and strip some of the finer finishes. My boss had to bail my butt out of a couple of blunders. I learned quickly that the best way to polish the more delicate leathers was by hand.
> 
> ...


For just $1,298.00 you could recapture those glory days with this beauty:


----------



## seismichippo (Jan 2, 2007)

*You made my day...*



PJC in NoVa said:


> For just $1,298.00 you could recapture those glory days with this beauty:


Thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

pengjr said:


> Sharper Image use to sell a stand alone shoe buffer. It was $69.99. I was thinking about buying it, but would like to know other members experiences with electric buffers.


The difference between an electric shoe buffer and something like the above-mentioned machines is one of speed. The shoe buffer turns at a much slower pace than most of the auto and woodworking buffers/polishers, meaning that there's MUCH less likelihood that the leather will be burned.


----------



## Tom72 (May 8, 2006)

Teacher said:


> The difference between an electric shoe buffer and something like the above-mentioned machines is one of speed. The shoe buffer turns at a much slower pace than most of the auto and woodworking buffers/polishers, meaning that there's MUCH less likelihood that the leather will be burned.


Having spent a lot of time doing boat maintenance and repairs and hanging on to a rotary sander/polisher stripping marine paint, the higher the rpm, the faster the material is removed. The down side is a much greater risk of damage to the hull. Likewise with waxing cars, if you are not very careful with the higher speed buffers/polishers, it is easy to damage the paint.
https://www.jamestowndistributors.c...GRID^categoryName~
Power+Tools^categoryId~102

The point being that shoes are designed to be polished at about 120 rpm (manual speed!) and you risk damage to the material when you increase the speed.

Once or twice a year I think about one of these, solely for the purpose of touch up between shines, but I can always think a better thing to do with the $$: https://www.shoepolishers.com/

The real solution is to own shoes that you enjoy polishing, then you won't need to look for shortcuts.


----------



## Mitchell (Apr 25, 2005)

I find no need at all for such devices.


----------



## lawgman (Mar 28, 2005)

Tom72 said:


> Once or twice a year I think about one of these, solely for the purpose of touch up between shines, but I can always think a better thing to do with the $$: https://www.shoepolishers.com/


That seems expensive. In Canada, our equivalent to Radio Shack is clearing their stock of these 
It does not look as nice and uses synthetics instead of wool but the price is right at under $40


----------



## doylnea (Nov 3, 2005)

I actually own a Dremel 796 buffer. It's the model with the upright handle that allows you to buff while standing mostly upright. Photo (stolen from an eBay listing) attached for visual effect.









In general I find that it's ineffective for polishing my shoes to anything resembling a gloss. I ave actually been looking for replacement pads, thinking that new pads (rather than the vintage ones on the machine) may improve the results. Does anyone have a suggestion as to where I can acquire new pads?

I note that the Allen Edmonds store I visited on Saturday had a well-used shoe buffer in the front of the store, so I presume that at least the employees of that store believe in the functionality or effectiveness of the machine.


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur (Nov 12, 2004)

I've had a Presto electric shoe polisher for a good 20 years. My sister gave it to me as a Christmas present. I love it. It has a brush for brown/cordovan wax and one for black wax (there's just no way to get the wax off the brushes). It works great. After using the brushes I use a soft cloth to finish buffing.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Won't that damage the shoe?


----------



## retronotmetro (Jun 19, 2004)

Howard said:


> Won't that damage the shoe?


Won't *what *damage the shoe? The Presto? The Dremel? An orbital? A rotary buffer?


----------



## cglex (Oct 23, 2006)

I have used a buffing attachment for a portable drill for 30 years with great success and no problems.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

retronotmetro said:


> Won't *what *damage the shoe? The Presto? The Dremel? An orbital? A rotary buffer?


A rotary buffer.


----------



## Srynerson (Aug 26, 2005)

doylnea said:


> I actually own a Dremel 796 buffer. It's the model with the upright handle that allows you to buff while standing mostly upright. Photo (stolen from an eBay listing) attached for visual effect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have an identical machine located in the men's room at my law firm (I don't know who originally got it). Out of curiosity I tried it a few times and I was unable to detect any difference, but I'm sure the pads are ancient.


----------



## OmegaBlogger (Mar 25, 2007)

I have a Stallion brand, hand held rechargeable polisher/buffer. It's a very nice piece of kit and duel speed too.


----------

